

The Art of Management - hxrts
http://avant.org/media/art-of-management

======
nikatwork
A fascinating thought concept - what if command-driven economies have failed
only because the technology was not yet there to support accurate
visualization, allocation and communication?

What a loss that the Chilean experiment was never fully realized.

~~~
kyllo
Here's an analogy for you--what if supercomputers and mainframes failed
because the technology was not yet there to allow them to perform computation
more efficiently than distributed data centers?

Command economies don't scale. Their inefficiencies are perhaps acceptable in
groups of humans from the size of a family unit to perhaps a medium-sized
corporation, but when you're talking about an entire polity, the deadweight
loss just becomes too great.

------
McUsr
This was really a fascinating read, well written, and the information was
levelled correctly, for someone not involved in the subject.

Interesting.

